# The oddest music video you've ever seen?



## Hakijagu1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Post your weird music videos! For any music, at all. 
From wherever.
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/bangbang


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jul 6, 2008)

this tune is awesome but the vid is weird 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=nn4kL8POF0U


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 7, 2008)

A classic:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=-bAN7Ts0xBo


----------



## desiring_change (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't know about weirdest, but the _most sexist_ music video has to be a totally obscure one from the 80s -- 'Prime Mover' by Zodiac Mindwarp, in which the singer breaks into a women's hospital and fires transformative rays from his guitar that turn the nurses and patients into punk-slut sex slaves!


----------



## Hakijagu1 (Jul 7, 2008)

desiring_change said:


> Don't know about weirdest, but the _most sexist_ music video has to be a totally obscure one from the 80s -- 'Prime Mover' by Zodiac Mindwarp, in which the singer breaks into a women's hospital and fires transformative rays from his guitar that turn the nurses and patients into punk-slut sex slaves!



 That does sound rather strange.


----------



## Hakijagu1 (Jul 7, 2008)

JAK3ST3RB said:


> this tune is awesome but the vid is weird
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=nn4kL8POF0U



I've seen that before. I really like it. :3 It reminds me of this:http://youtube.com/watch?v=sb6gsjEjtGU


----------



## Hakijagu1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I love Goldfrapp. <3
http://youtube.com/watch?v=P2VktozqkSc
http://youtube.com/watch?v=5VPyso87fZU&feature=related


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jul 7, 2008)

This is the only one that comes to mind...it kinda creeps me out for some reason lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtrmbfS_Vuc


----------



## Hakijagu1 (Jul 8, 2008)

AHA!
I found THE ODDEST one i have ever..

EVER seen!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHpHDvcoXdE
Sia- The Girl You Lost to Cocaine


----------



## Hakijagu1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Shadow Wolf said:


> This is the only one that comes to mind...it kinda creeps me out for some reason lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtrmbfS_Vuc



O_O With demonic looking pigs, im sure it would.

Playing Bass, no less.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 8, 2008)

Too lazy to link it myself, but check out Oingo Boingo's "Insanity". It's not called that for nothing.


----------



## PunkTiger (Jul 8, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=OSLson2giRI&fmt=18
Ronaldo Insanity II

A bunch of Japanese McDonalds commercials featuring Ronald McDonald that have been sliced, diced, spliced, shattered, splattered and smothered in a Grand Mall Siezure to the tune of some obscure Japanese video game song. GAH!!

I'm Lovin' It!


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 8, 2008)

Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers, "Running Down a Dream"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9eW91-5TC78

Great song, but the clip scared me shitless the first time I saw it because it's a nearly frame by frame replay of nightmares I used to have as a kid.

Still creeps me out to this day.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL2UsAbI1hg

Quite terribly the strangest and the most annoying song in existence.


----------



## Culebra Kai (Jul 9, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL2UsAbI1hg
> 
> Quite terribly the strangest and the most annoying song in existence.




Oh my God, that song was (and still is) so annoying!

As far as the weirdest video I've seen, this one takes it.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=f7iiF8U6y_U

The first time I saw that, I was thinking "WTF?" the entire time.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 9, 2008)

Bjork.
Anything by her is just weird.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 9, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> Bjork.
> Anything by her is just weird.


agreed

same with Aqua


----------



## T.Y. (Jul 9, 2008)

This is for Eric, and Tara (this isnt me)

Ladies and germs, the Tara Song
http://youtube.com/watch?v=-1vFf6QllT4

you want annoying, here it is http://youtube.com/watch?v=Nhizo7KrZrw


----------



## SammyFox (Jul 9, 2008)

Gnarls Barkley - Crazy


----------



## themocaw (Jul 9, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sdyC1BrQd6g

My Looney Bun is fine, Benny Lava.


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 9, 2008)

Voodoo People by Prodigy.  By far the oddest.  Also the creepiest.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fz85FE0KtQ


----------



## maxman87 (Jul 9, 2008)

Nothing can beat this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGrWGaER5-Y


----------



## zaal (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_rmLmrCv6E


----------



## Hakijagu1 (Jul 9, 2008)

zaal said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_rmLmrCv6E



It's gay. D:


----------



## Hakijagu1 (Jul 9, 2008)

maxman87 said:


> Nothing can beat this...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGrWGaER5-Y



Oh dear lord.
D: Those silly asians.


----------



## Hakijagu1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> Voodoo People by Prodigy.  By far the oddest.  Also the creepiest.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fz85FE0KtQ



Not bad. :3 i like it.


----------



## evilteddybear (Jul 10, 2008)

I was like what?!, and then I cried.
Panic! At the Disco: Nine in the Afternoon
http://youtube.com/watch?v=yCto3PCn8wo


----------



## zaal (Jul 10, 2008)

Hakijagu1 said:


> It's gay. D:



That's what my friend said when I showed him the video, "that's easily the gayest thing I've ever seen."


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 10, 2008)

"Clowny Clown Clown"   http://youtube.com/watch?v=vbCiac03ycQ

NSFW, possibly NSFB. Also, clownophobics probably shouldn't watch.

"Insanity"  http://youtube.com/watch?v=vlCypm97zh8

As I mentioned before. Stop-motion chimpanzee kidnaps and rapes a doll . . . um, ok.


----------



## Azure (Jul 10, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> "Clowny Clown Clown"   http://youtube.com/watch?v=vbCiac03ycQ
> 
> NSFW, possibly NSFB. Also, clownophobics probably shouldn't watch.
> 
> ...


Just what the hell is going on here?


----------



## Little_Dragon (Jul 10, 2008)

You folk want odd?  I'll give you odd:

Rubber Johnny -- by Chris Cunningham and Aphex Twin

Look What You've Done (a.k.a. Disney Gone Feral) by Jet

Other Side by Red Hot Chili Peppers

Fashion Freak (a.k.a. Zombie Car Wash) by Naked Ape


----------



## Hakijagu1 (Jul 10, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Just what the hell is going on here?



Gooooooooooooooooooooooood question!


----------



## Hakijagu1 (Jul 16, 2008)

This isn't all that odd, but i love the song to no end.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu7lqMPfkwY


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 16, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Just what the hell is going on here?



In which one? The second is a polemic against evangelicals, the first one . . . uh, it's complicated.


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01C4RPEinM4

Feel good inc. by the Gorillaz.

Still good even after the first time I saw It.


----------



## Dayken (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiSkyEyBczU

Probably not the oddest I've EVER seen, but still a classic.


----------



## redstarr (Jul 28, 2008)

Not gonna lie, I think I have you all beat here...

I present to you, "Find Candace" by Venetian Snares.

note: this vid is HORRIBLY unpleasant and uncomfortable to watch. NSFW as well. :/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiROxYD16Go

The thing about this video- each image/ group of images is matched to a certain sound in the music. This is the same guy who wrote the record "songs about my cats" that when played through a spectum analyzer actually has images of his cats embedded.


----------



## Draxaan (Jul 29, 2008)

Mein Teil
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk06_ll_vgo

Gorbachov
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew9YQVRSlHE&feature=related

Trollhammaren (actually, any Finntroll video)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3u86DPd7qc


----------



## Dgummi (Jul 29, 2008)

I have to say the oddest music videos I've seen have to be some of Dir En Grey's... especially their videos for Obscure and Agitated Screams of Maggots I'll post the links below. Just be warned that both are very NWS and also very much so NMS...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=ylrAnkzXVzE (Obscure)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WItLz02NZnU&feature=related (Agitated Screams of Maggots)


----------



## IzzyRedPanda (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWncI51ggH8

0-0

This song is kickass but the videos disturbs the shit out of me.

And omg I love Oingo Boingo but the Insanity MV is very creepy.

Oh and this one too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jItz-uNjoZA

I lol'ed.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 29, 2008)

Marilyn Manson's Music Videos are bizarre, that's why I like him.


----------



## Laze (Jul 30, 2008)

Little_Dragon said:


> Rubber Johnny -- by Chris Cunningham and Aphex Twin


 
I remember buyign that as a DVD special and feeling a little ripped off by the fact that it was only 6 minutes long, and I spent a good Â£15 on this thing...

But still, the DVD has a *nice* selection of production and concept photos which pretty much look like someone trying to eat and throw themselves up at the same time.

The pictures are worse than the videos in my opinion, as they hold a very realistic look to them.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 1, 2008)

*Digs into the archives*

'Jambi' - Tool (unofficial vid) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm__8yL1Wdc Warning: Disturbing content NSFW

'Untitled #1 (vaka)' - Sigur Ros http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0AZIFmkogY
(Director: Fioria Sigismondi - the same girl who directed Beautiful People by Marilyn Manson)  Haunting and beautiful.


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 1, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> *Digs into the archives*
> 
> 'Jambi' - Tool (unofficial vid) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm__8yL1Wdc Warning: Disturbing content NSFW
> 
> ...



Tool does have bizarre vids...*watches them drunk*


----------



## Shiriko (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, that would either be Rubber Johnny from Aphex Twin, or Franz Ferdinand's Take Me Out


----------



## Papi the Fox (Aug 1, 2008)

and nobody mentions Daft Punk...

Technologic and Around the World. Two videos that'll make you give one great big "...WTF."


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 1, 2008)

If anyone's already done this i apologise.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQQeg3jYgOA

By far the most wtf thing i've ever seen.

Not for those with weak stomachs or minds....

Ladies, Gentlemen and furry friends, I present to you, Electric Six and 'High Voltage'


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 1, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> Tool does have bizarre vids...*watches them drunk*



*LOL*  yeah.  Try high.  Actually....don't.  Except maybe Vicarious.  That's tame enough not to fry your brain.

(CAThulu sez: "Don't use drugs...unless your over 21, then only herbal.")


----------



## redstarr (Aug 2, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> If anyone's already done this i apologise.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQQeg3jYgOA
> 
> ...



Omg, I remember seeimg a DBZ vid set to that song. 

It was awesome.


----------



## SeiferTheWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muP9eH2p2PI
WEEZER - PORK AND BEANS
i was rather hoping to see some furs in the video.....massive dissapointment


----------



## SeiferTheWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

Papi the Fox said:


> and nobody mentions Daft Punk...
> 
> Technologic and Around the World. Two videos that'll make you give one great big "...WTF."


haha i remember around the world! the video was ok when i was a cub but now....WTF robots on a spinning record


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 5, 2008)

Most anything by Garbage.


----------

